# Venir de com a sinònim d'acabar de



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia. Faig una petita pausa de la feina que m'ocupa per fer-vos  una pregunta que, de fet, fa ja uns quants anys que em ronda pel cap!

Coneixeu la cançó d'en Pau Riba de l'_Home Estàtic_? (el recorregut vital d'un pobre desgraciat).

Sempre m'ha despertat curiositat quan diu: "*Ve de néixer,* està sorprès, té uns grans ulls de Modigliani..."

Us fa l'efecte que es tracta d'un gal·licisme? Ho heu vist en altres contextos? 

Bon migdia a tothom! 

Montse

M'encantaria fer un estudi sobre les curiositats lingüístiques de les nostres cançons .


----------



## Dixie!

No ho havia sentit mai


----------



## betulina

A mi també em sorprèn. Amb frases com ara "vinc de comprar el pa" queda implícit que "l'acabo de comprar", però el que importa és que "vinc d'allà", el moviment. En aquest context és curiós i no em sona haver-ho vist més.

En francès es diu així?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> En francès es diu així?


 
Je pens que oui! A veure si ve la Chics i ens ho confirma.

Independentment que estigui bé o no... Oi que no sona malament?


----------



## Thel

Hola!
En català no ho havia sentit, però en francès sí que és així: A "Le Tresor de la Langue Française Informatisé" http://atilf.atilf.fr/tlf.htm diuen això:

*C. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Venir de* + inf. [Indique que *l'action exprimée par l'inf. s'est achevée très récemment*] _Venir d'acheter une maison, d'écrire quelques mots, de faire qqc.; venir d'arriver, de rentrer; il *vient de mourir*. __Armand avait encore un grand frère, qui venait d'achever ses études de médecine et commençait à chercher clientèle_ (GIDE, _Si le grain_, 1924, p. 472). (el ressaltat és meu)

Té pinta de ser un gal·licisme com suggereixes, TPC, però en tot cas, sí que és maco, sí!


----------



## ernest_

Jo sí que ho he sentit, no li trobo res d'estrany.


----------



## Thel

Ostres! A Barcelona? Jo mai! En quin context? Pots posar exemples, si us plau? (Això es posa interessant!)


----------



## ernest_

Home, exemples concrets no en recordo cap ara, però més o menys estic segur d'haver-ho sentit relacionat amb el futbol, una cosa com... "ve d'haver guanyat dues copes d'Europa i..." És això? És que no sé què és el us sorprèn.


----------



## tamen

ernest_ said:


> Home, exemples concrets no en recordo cap ara, però més o menys estic segur d'haver-ho sentit relacionat amb el futbol, una cosa com... "*ve d'haver guanyat dues copes d'Europa i...*" És això? És que no sé què és el us sorprèn.




Crec que no és això, Ernest: la qüestió era si "venir de" equival o es fa servir amb el valor de "acabar de". 

Suposa: "Vinc de fer un estofat", però sóc al menjador i la cuina és a quatre passos. Per tant, pròpiament, no "vinc", sinó que "acabo de". 

És clar que si "véns" d'Atenes o d'Estocolm, on has guanyat, etc.... ja som en un altre cas.

Jo també tinc observacions a fer sobre "venir", però més aviat seria per l'ús que se'n fa com a auxiliar, molt sovint en comptes de "ser", i tinc la sospita que això no sigui un italianisme (potser arribat del castellà, com tan sovint, italianismes o no).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> Jo també tinc observacions a fer sobre "venir", però més aviat seria per l'ús que se'n fa com a auxiliar, molt sovint en comptes de "ser", i tinc la sospita que això no sigui un italianisme (potser arribat del castellà, com tan sovint, italianismes o no).


 
Tamen, estic tan espessa i cansada que _non capisco nulla_ del que dius. Que podries posar un exemple? Merci!


----------



## tamen

Vull dir que si sóc a casa, sóc a la cuina, preparo un estofat i, tot seguit, passo al menjador, que és al costat, a mi em resultaria una mica grotesc de dir als comensals "*Vinc* de fer un estofat", perquè,  en principi, per mi, "venir" sempre implica un lloc de partida, i en aquest cas té sentit "acabo de fer un estofat", però no "vinc", perquè no vinc d'enlloc, ja hi sóc. 

Crec que això és més o menys el que defensava l'Ernest.

Ara: si has anat a jugar a bàsquet a Bèlgica o a Portugal, és clar que tornaràs dient "Vinc de guanyar (o de perdre) un partit contra ...".

Només volia dir això.


Les altres qüestions i els meus dubtes de "venir" ja els posarem en una altra conversa.

Entès, Traductora? Descansa una estoneta, dona... deu minuts... fes-ho per mi.


----------



## gvergara

ernest_ said:


> Home, exemples concrets no en recordo cap ara, però més o menys estic segur d'haver-ho sentit relacionat amb el futbol, una cosa com... "ve d'haver guanyat dues copes d'Europa i..." És això? És que no sé què és el us sorprèn.


Doncs,com a estranger, jo tinc el mateix dubte, atès que una amiga catalana acaba de dir-me "_Vinc d'enviar un mail a..._", i això a mi m'ha sonat com un calc del francès. Suposo que en el exemple que has posat, ernest_, no té el mateix sentit de _acabar de_, sinó d'alguna cosa com _darrerament_. Almenys,a Xile també também ho diríem així (_XXX viene de ganar dos copas de Europa=> darrerament i seguida_), però no ho feríem servir en una oració com ara _Vengo de hacer un estofado_, a menys que hi vulguéssim fer referència a moviment d'alguna mena.


----------

